# Gas Tube On Water Heater



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

My buddy had a spider web in his tube last fall. I walked around the back side of his trailer just as flames started to shoot out of the water heater cover panel and started to char his cover and side of trailer. Could have been bad. We took it apart and sure enough, it was 1/4 clogged with a web. Cleaned it out and it ran without a problem.
Don't forget to clean out the burner tube with dewinterization process.
crunchman


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I had stinkbugs in mine last fall. They got into both the mixer tube and the burner tube, causing a lot of sooting on the side of the trailer. Those darn things get into everything. Even our home heat pump quit working after stinkbugs got into the main contacter and gummed up the contacts with their carbonized remains.

Bob


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I certainly need to check mine out. I'll be using it this summer for almost the first time in 7 years. Normally, we are on electricity....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

If you just take a small length of speaker wire and run it through the pipe a few times it will clean out anything in it. The spiders love making nests in mine and I have to clean it out a few times a season. I can usually tell when there is something in it as my water heater will not light at all, or will not stay lit.


----------

